# Who's the ugliest person you have ever seen?



## UrbanDecayLover (Oct 2, 2016)

Pretty much just say who is the ugliest person you have ever seen and describe them.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 2, 2016)

MovieBob


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 2, 2016)

chris


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 2, 2016)

The Slaton Sisters


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 2, 2016)

@Mikemikev


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 6, 2016)

Autphag.


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 6, 2016)

Katlynn Goodwill Yost


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## SP 199 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ur mum m8


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 6, 2016)

@Thundersteam.

AIDS is sexier than boiled hamburgers.


----------



## Apocalypso (Oct 8, 2016)

UrbanDecayLover said:


> Pretty much just say who is the ugliest person you have ever seen and describe them.



Barb


----------



## Harold (Oct 8, 2016)

Me


----------



## OwO What's This? (Oct 8, 2016)

the poster underneath me


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2016)

pretty much any male with autism tbh


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 9, 2016)

http://heae.deviantart.com/


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Autistic Phil Collins (Oct 11, 2016)

My reflection in a mirror.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Oct 11, 2016)

@Cowlick


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 11, 2016)

Wanted to beat everyone to the punch.



Spoiler: ugly can be on the inside too


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


>



This is such a classic picture not just because he's fat as fuck and looks like 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound bag, but the evil lust on his face from the bondage mittens.  It's impossible not to hate this fucker and want to see him dragged behind a truck, and it even carries the spiritual lesson of why avarice, sloth and lust are among the deadly sins.


----------



## Unheard Bird (Oct 12, 2016)

Myself


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 12, 2016)

Andrea Dworkin. 


Spoiler: SHE'S













Spoiler: A













Spoiler: RABID













Spoiler: FEMINIST


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 12, 2016)

I work in Rotherham, i have to revise the ugliest person i've ever seen almost on a daily basis.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2016)

Perverted Cat said:


> Andrea Dworkin.



WAS a rabid feminist.  She died.  Of being too fat and ugly to live.


----------



## UrbanDecayLover (Oct 12, 2016)

Sophie Labelle.


----------



## Unattended Baby (Oct 14, 2016)

Years ago I was taking the bus and I saw a dude with no mouth. And the bottom half of his face was distended, sort of like a beer gut. Might be a giant tumor or deformity. Poor guy.

A close second would be this morbidly obese chick I was once friends with. She was so fat that she barely resembled a human. She also had a very ugly personality, which is worse than being obese.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2016)

Unattended Baby said:


> Years ago I was taking the bus and I saw a dude with no mouth. And the bottom half of his face was distended, sort of like a beer gut. Might be a giant tumor or deformity. Poor guy.



Cherubism?


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Oct 14, 2016)

Of all the people who have profaned my lobby with their ugliness, the ugliest was probably this black guy who came in and demanded a room close to the front door because he was insanely fat and had "just had three heart attacks". His ugliness was enhanced even more so by the fact that his body emitted an odour that you could probably recreate by letting a hodgepodge of garbage, the shit of various humans and animals, and a touch of smegma ferment for a few years. What was even worse was that this guy somehow managed to have kids.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Oct 14, 2016)

I walked by a mirror once and what I saw could not be unseen.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Oct 15, 2016)

The ugliest person I've ever seen was in a picture of some hideous deathfat blob that @Michel linked in chat once.

-100/10, is fat and would not have sex with, etc.


----------



## Positron (Oct 17, 2016)

No one mentioned these two lovely speciMEN?


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Oct 17, 2016)

Harold said:


> Me


But you're such an erotic looking hunka-chunka old man Internet stock photo of hotness. 


Honestly, the ugliest people, to me, anyway, don't necessarily have to be aesthetically repulsive. If you've got a shit attitude, you're un-poke-worthy to me 5ever.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Oct 17, 2016)

One more. 


sparklemilhouse said:


>


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't know Beavis had an uglier, obnoxious sister.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 18, 2016)

IRL, my (mercifully) half sister. If any of you has ever wanted a sister, take her. She's all yours.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Oct 18, 2016)

Our dearly Beloved Diana Sparks.


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Todesfurcht (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 14, 2016)

Andrea Ritsu.



Spoiler: Biggest fivehead I've ever seen. Oh, and neck moles.


----------



## meatslab (Nov 14, 2016)

Amanda Bags


----------



## Lurkman (Nov 17, 2016)

@Lurkman is pretty... ugly.


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Nov 17, 2016)

If we're going by people I've actually seen in person, there was this woman who looked like a fat Gollum. The same stringy hair and vaguely uncanny valley face as Gollum, on top of a weird lumpy body.

Counting pictures online, gotta go with Amanda Baggs.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 17, 2016)

Todesfurcht said:


>


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't forget the classics!


----------



## Ooomegah (Nov 18, 2016)

Yost, hands down 



Spoiler


----------



## drain (Nov 18, 2016)

sparklemilhouse said:


>



The problem with this one is, aside being ugly, she makes the absolutely worst faces.

And I saw, irl, a woman so thin that she looked malnourished. But her face was the real fuckup. Looked like a monkey ass raped by demons. Idk, her face angles were all fucked, I think it was because she weightened like, 3 pounds.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 18, 2016)

My ex lol

But in all real seriousness, online would have to be some seriously deformed man (and he was still married)

In person is some girl suffering froma genetic disease. Didn't help that her teeth were worse than that of a british persons


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 18, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> Don't forget the classics!




I wonder what happened to girl without a chin.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 18, 2016)

Alison Rapp.

For these reasons.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## A-tistic (Nov 18, 2016)

Right of the bat, KatieTheSinger


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 18, 2016)

sparklemilhouse said:


> I wonder what happened to girl without a chin.



The old autism gods made way for the new autism gods.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 18, 2016)

A-tistic said:


> Right of the bat, KatieTheSinger



I always felt kinda bad for her. So delusional.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris:






(@Huntin' Slash )


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 19, 2016)

Holdek said:


> Chris:



She/He obeys the rules Acquisition-Autism.


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Nov 19, 2016)

@Ninja_Warrior fuck that ugly chai whore


----------



## MarkXT9000 (Nov 19, 2016)

This:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 22, 2016)

Ann Coulter is another one (inside and out).


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## SigSauer (Sep 16, 2019)

Myself. I can’t even look into the mirror.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Sep 19, 2019)

Hard one, but out of everyone I can think of off of the top of my head, Big Red takes the cake.


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Me


----------



## OneEyedCool (Sep 19, 2019)

Carl from the cartoon show Aqua Teen Hunger Force always helps to kill my appetite for the day.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 19, 2019)

Either the tard in that one art class I took who genuinely looked like a pig ready to be roasted at a Hawaiian BBQ- or the massive landwhale I had another art class with, who had maybe ten teeth and smelled like freshly shat britches. TO BE FAIR I thought she was a turbo cunt so that's why I considered her so damn ugly.


----------



## Alba gu brath (Sep 19, 2019)

Heh, this poor lassie, had hunchback syndrome for real, and a face only a dog could love. Couple those factors with a voice that sounded like it was dragged up a cheese grater at every syllable and this poor bugger hadn't a chance in hell. No wonder she was quite honestly the nastiest cunt you could meet.


----------



## Coelacanth (Sep 19, 2019)

I live in the UK - ugly is the norm here and just when you think you've seen the ugliest another eldritch creature will pass you by during your weekly trip to town.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 19, 2019)

My standards for uggo are pretty high, I don't find many dolled up makeup thots very hot,  and below that is acceptable, and below that is where I'd rank myself, and then below THAT is where you have wretched sea creatures and 300lb hairy balding men with pigtails wearing miniskirts


----------



## neverendingmidi (Sep 20, 2019)

Helen Thomas. The most famous horror of the White House press corps


----------



## TheRedChair (Sep 20, 2019)

YTV In the 90s said:


> My standards for uggo are pretty high, I don't find many dolled up makeup thots very hot,  and below that is acceptable, and below that is where I'd rank myself, and then below THAT is where you have wretched sea creatures and 300lb hairy balding men with pigtails wearing miniskirts






Scary....   Very Scary....


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 20, 2019)

TheRedChair said:


> View attachment 942386
> 
> Scary....   Very Scary....


The wand looks like its ribbed for her pleasure tm


----------



## Circular Tyrant (Sep 20, 2019)

TheRedChair said:


> View attachment 942386
> 
> Scary....   Very Scary....


Wait...is that...?


Spoiler: it can't be true


----------



## Jmz_33 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Sep 21, 2019)

Maria/Craftybeautydiva: note the booger hanging out of her nostril.


----------



## werbwub (Sep 21, 2019)

This one girl at my high school. The girl literally has the body of a chimp, her eyes are pushed back into her skull while her mouth and jaw are protruding forwards. The entirety of her lower body is fatter than her upper body.
 A good representation of what she looks like


----------



## Comfyman (Sep 21, 2019)

Somalis in general. Absolutely repulsive 'people'


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Niggerfaggot said:


> Somalis in general. Absolutely repulsive 'people'
> View attachment 944090



Fun fact: west african tribes were some of the most avid cannibals in history, and they would breed east africans as cattle, included with diets consisting of specific plants and herbs designed to make their meat have the exact taste they liked. Somalis are basically an elaborate variation of iguana on a stick.


----------



## stinky lush bath soap (Sep 21, 2019)

A girl a few grades above me has by far been the most ugly person I've ever encountered, taking away those with syndromes and deformities. She was morbidly obese, had thin ginger hair that always looked dirty. Other features included her huge forehead, overbite, freckles, black teeth, acne and an ungodly stench. She had an ugly personality to match, she was a Prefect who loved power. When she finished school, she worked at the community hub that my little brother went to after school. I used to pick him up and would speak to various people at the hub and witnessed her being horrible on various occasions. She  spiraled into a racist rants not based on fact at all and complained bitterly that the facility was used by local groups for people with special needs.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 21, 2019)

graeme. In spite of the general goblin-ness of his ears and nose, not a single person in his family bothered to get him corrective lenses so he can actually see for once.


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Niggerfaggot said:


> Somalis in general. Absolutely repulsive 'people'
> View attachment 944090


Some Horner women are attractive but most of the men look like lightbulb-headed anorexics.


----------



## polonium (Sep 22, 2019)

Abos.


----------



## Maamtis (Sep 22, 2019)

I used to say I don't think anyone is truly ugly. Then one day and I was downtown and I saw a girl so ugly I could tell how ugly she was from two blocks away. Yikes.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm on this weird fence between really digging traditionally ugly girls but also obviously disliking just plainly being unattractive and putting no effort into themselves. I've seen some obese hamplanets who actually looked good neck-up because they put effort into themselves, and likewise the most boring-ass chicks who were still slim and fit, but also put no effort in.

Truly being unattractive seems to me just not bothering. Obviously being a mono-brown indian streetshitter isn't a good start, but even those can groom themselves up to a 7-8.


----------



## Dainty (Sep 29, 2021)

Myself, no joke. Not asking for simps and sympathy. I am not obese, but my face is insanely ugly I can't believe I was born like that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 29, 2021)

Can I throw in Ann Coulter? Granted when her adam's apple is being covered, it lessens it a bit.


----------



## Dainty (Sep 29, 2021)

Ol' Puss said:


> Andrea Dworkin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SHE'S
> ...


She was a prophetic genius. Every section of the political compass has had use of her ideas and work.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 29, 2021)

In person? My ex’s brother. Guy weighed 519 pounds, stank like an anchovy’s cunt, had the greasiest skin and the worst dandruff I’ve seen on someone.


----------

